# 115v, or 230v?



## Shifted

how do i know what to set my external voltage switch to? i dont want to fry anything.

the PSU is:

OKIA 450W Max


----------



## Snoopdogie187

This depends on where you are using the computer, 
115V or 230V depends on what electric is used in your area and how it is set up (maybe)

You can check any other electronic thing you normally use and have no problem with and it should either say 115/120V(around that area) or 230V and just go with that and in most cases it should work


----------



## kodi

Please post what country you live in and we can advise the correct Voltage.


----------



## Shifted

i live in USA, Texas to be exact


----------



## speedster123

115 volt for you.


----------



## j0brock1

kodi said:


> Please post what country you live in and we can advise the correct Voltage.


I live in the USA, specifically Michigan. Can you advise the correct voltage for me?


----------



## Tyree

USA uses 115V.
@ Shifted-Okia PSU's are very bad quality.


----------



## j0brock1

OKIA is the only brand I have right now that is 450W max output. I'm building a PC with 1 terrabyte of memory (2 DDR2s), Intel Pentium 2.6G Dual Core Processor, DVD/CDRW drive, 3 USBs, 3 fans. Can I use an AGI power supply with only a 350W max output?


----------



## Tyree

Using a low quality underpowered PSU is inviting probable damage/failure to the other hardware.
Good PSU info here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/power-supply-information-and-selection-192218.html


----------



## gcavan

> I'm building a PC with 1 terabyte of memory (2 DDR2s)


You do realize this would be 250 X 4 GB Dimm's - physically impossible with any of today's motherboards.


----------



## jwp1223

Maybe he meant Terabyte of hard driver space???


----------

